# Freezing Cream



## maddy (Oct 30, 2010)

In the early summer, I separated off some (raw) cream and froze it. This Christmas, I defrosted it and whipped it up to use for dessert topping. It had a slightly soured taste and did not whip up well. It seemed stiff enough to use at first, but only a few hours later became quite runny. The next day, the cream had a noticeably "bad" taste and smell.

What has your experience been with freezing cream?


----------



## KeeperOfTheHome (Dec 16, 2015)

For me, freezing seems to de-homogenize (heterogenize?) cream.


----------

